# My dear sandy die today exactly a week ago!!!!



## Lindie (Jul 19, 2005)

i miss u dearly but i know jesus has chosen u to go to heaven where i will meet with u when he comes to fetch me!!

This is still a very touchy subject although she didnt stay with me but my cousin she is still in my heart. There is so much that i can remember that make my heart feel warm and fuzzy!!I can say this that i wish that kitties never would have to die!!
she got poisned she was a mere 6 months old. I am and still are hard broken~~~
she was so beuatiful i must say she is the prettiest cat i ever saw!!!
i can remember if she walked she always swinged her behind this way and that way so cute!!!
i guesss i have to look after my only kitty left!!i pray every morning that god will keep my kitty safe each ande everyday.

Love and condolences 
U mommy
Lindie
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lindie (Jul 19, 2005)

*Gizmo u pretty kitty me and ur mommy miss u very much.*

i am writing this message in despite of the fact that gizmo past away in january this year and my cousin her mommy are stil alot heart broken about her and i also agree that there are not gonna be another kitty like she was.
She past away abusulutly tragically she was on her way being a mommy and then i pig(human) just drove over her and left her right there in the road very shocking!!!!!!!
And on behalf of gizmo mom i just wanna say baby girl ur momy hasnt forgotten u infact there is photos of u all over the house n remembrance of u !!u will alway be my child. and also my first baby

Love 
Lindie and Odette (Bizzies mom)


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh that is so sad and tragic how your sweet cat died. I'm sorry to hear that. Condolences to you.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry. It's so hard to lose a pet. ... but just think how much love you gave her in in her tiny life. I'm sure she knew how much she was loved. I'm sorry


----------



## Lindie (Jul 19, 2005)

*thanks jazzo*

it is very much preciated that u care and i reallly hope she knows that i loved her very much


----------

